# Binding suggestions



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

gregpape23 said:


> I need some suggestions on new bindings.
> Ive never really done much research when buying bindings as they didnt make much of a difference in my beginner years.
> Now i would consider myself an experienced rider. I am not park oriented or anything but i would like some that i could use in the park.
> I have a sze 153 board,(if htat matters)
> ...




interested in c60 bindings at $250 USD?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Those are a huge amount of overkill. unless your racing boardercross, you don't need those.

Union forces, k2 formulas, burton cartels, rome 390's, ride spi's are all good binding for riding the whole moutain, hiking bowls to lapping the park.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

^The Forces, 390s, and SPIs would all be good choices. I've heard K2 makes a great binding as well.

You might also like the Salomon Relays.

What kind of boot are you currently riding?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

If I had the cash i'd get the ROME 390's or the Technine military pro bindings.. I just settled with the 2008 Technine Coulters - which im actualyl really glad i got since thier mad convertable, all leather, got toe straps and came with some ballin stickers.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Becareful with Technine bindings especially when fisrt going out with them, last year I had some issue's where my toe strap kept comming loose,or the rachet's wouldn't catch.Same thing with my girl's Tnine binding's on here board. But after a couple of adjustment's and tweeking everything worked out. Just be prepared to come on the mountain with your screwdriver.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

T9 bindings take all the screws out coat them with clear nailpolish then screw them back in and you won't have them backing out on you. T9 is so ghetto it hurts you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah, I've heard the same from others that have rode their bindings. Mad bootleg.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I never had issue's with them screwing out. The issue was with the strap (toe) kept comming loose, could have been how cold it was not sure.But my GF bindings I just had to adjust the toe cap, keep slipping out.I think the problem could have been that I was use to Burton bindings and I never had issue's with them.This year burton's binding's are sick with color's galore.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Cold doesn't play into it coming loose its a poor design or weak springs in the ratchet. Then again T9 sucks and should just go out of business.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

ive heard alot of good on the rome 390's and targas. i have the burton cartels.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

My boyfriend has the Technine Military bindings, and while they look badass, the aren't flexible enough for his taste (plates being made of metal and all, might have been an "aha!" moment if he had thought about it before buying them.  ) If you're looking for something stiffer, those might be the ticket, he's had good luck with the durability, just not his favorite. He's got some Burton something or others (a few years old) and he loves the toecaps! I am thinking of getting them this year (toecaps I mean) He swears I'll never have "numb-toes" again! I'm always curious about those flow bindings with their goofy-looking straps, but were we lived, there were no such thing as demo days. Maybe now that we live in CO we'll be able to hit some up and investigate.


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

I've got K2 Formula bindings from a couple of seasons ago. I love them and they've been great to me.


----------

